

In praise of the Trekkiest "Trek" of all - wrsmith
http://www.rogerebert.com/balder-and-dash/now-voyager-the-least-beloved-star-trek-offered-some-of-the-franchises-strongest-feminist-messages

======
Nux
I love Voyager. It's my favourite. I didn't like the original series and I
dislike the "new" films even more, but at least they have nice visual effects.

